# Who's up for changing



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

It's 2010 now, and I'm not saying lets all just stop being nervous, cuz we cant, Im saying I want to make small attacks on SA by exposure.:afr
Who's with me on this!?


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

I want change! But yea.. It will take work and does seem a bit difficult.. But it's possible


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I want to and I'm attempting.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

This is a great idea! I am all for change in this upcoming year. 
I have a few things at the moment that will really be hard for my social anxiety, but I am going to try my best to get past the anxiety and get what I want and not just be scared and not do it. 
It is hard, but still possible. 
I hope everyone else meets their goals with social anxiety this year as well.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm up for change - and hopefully it will be a little more effective than the type a lot of politicians keep going on about nowadays.  

I mainly want to just accept myself, if I can make more progress in achieving that this year, I will be more than happy. I think this is the underlying issue under-pinning my SA, which coupled with BDD make a quite potent combination of self-esteem sapping goodness :s 

But screw it, if I'm ugly as I think I am, I've just got to accept it and move on. It's not like my thinking and actions are doing much for me at the moment anyway, so I'm just going to have to change them (or try at least). That way, in the worse case scenario I'll at least be unattractive and happy rather than unattractive and down about my situation most of the time.


----------



## jam26 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am definitely ready for change this year. I am newly pregnant with my first baby and now really feel motivated. It's not just me anymore, and I really want to do better for my child. My husband is extremely supportive, so I am lucky. 

I have been trying to make small changes. I gave up computer games, which I was using to avoid life. Today I tried a new workout. It was hard for me and I was not able to finish it all. I felt a little bit negative about that, but I am trying to do new things and be ok with not doing them perfectly. I am also trying to reduce work stress by keeping up with daily paperwork instead of putting it off until the end of the month and then freaking because I can't get it done in time. Hopefully these will be easier since I have so much free time without the computer games!

What kinds of things are you all doing to work on your anxiety? I think it would be great if we share exposures, changes, and strategies. Things that work for one of us may work for many of us and it will give those who don't know what to do some ideas to start with.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I want change. I honestly do. I have been stagnant for a LONG time. I have started to make a change and I'm doing the best I can. Sometimes it feels impossible, but I still have some fighting spirit left in me.


----------



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

We're already into Jan and I haven't got into gear yet, I have to get psyched up for changes but I'm not going to say 2010 will be THE year I finally do this or that cos my strategy is to live for the moment and adopt a better mentality since so much of s.a is rooted there.

I'm taking a 3 pronged approach 1, long-term counselling 2, medication and 3, CBT therapy. This will be backed up by yoga, meditation and challenges noted in a progress diary.

As for exposure I'm not sure, I feel sad at how much I've pushed myself for hours then gone back the next day and done it again feeling a little better but still with my back to the class. 

Over the past few months I've noticed that my feelings guide me toward welcome exposure such as an overwhelming dissapointment in not attending a tour, feeling miffed that I wasn't part of a fun lesson, not wanting to be left out at New Years or be left behind on family holidays-those niggling feelings of 'and me! me too!' are getting stronger so I think it's going in the right direction, I'll feel it out no pressure.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

2009 started poorly and got worse. Ended on a high. 
Was kinda my transition from my old life to a new one. 
2010 is my year and I see it as life begins now. I have a clean start


----------



## virgo chick (Aug 14, 2009)

:agree
bring it on.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm gonna try my best this year. I'll soon be of age to get a job and I'm going to use that as a chance to make a significant change.


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

I welcome change (but not too much). Maybe things really will change for the best this year. I'm not going to get my hopes up, though. I told myself that 2009 was going to be better but apparently I lied.


----------



## Darkhadia (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm with you! Already made a lot of changes in recent years so I can do it ^^

Need to go out more. Went out (for a night out) maybe 4 times last year? So gonna get out more regularly :yes


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

This year is going to be big for me. There will be change for sure. Though, I don't know if it will be better or for worse, but I know there will be a change, as I am exposing myself to different view points and philosophies to find myself. I have been trying to take small steps with SA, but I am not so sure it's working too well.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2010 *will* be my year. I will make it so. the last 9 years have not helped me much in that unless I was travelling, I lived like a hermit, and i am going to combat that. 

l will be making some big changes - moving back to the states where there is more support and help available to me. 

I'll be going to SAI. 
I'll be making a big career change. 
I'll be .....*gasp* i thought I'd never say this, but - I will be checking out the online dating sites when I am ready. A friend of mine says she has had great fun and success doing this. I'm hoping I'll learn how to actually have fun. You know, like in the "real world"? 
I'm going to evening art classes as well. Hopefully I'll be able to find a life drawing class. that would be fantastic. 
I'm going to look into investing in property. perhaps even buy a franchise, I haven't decided yet.

So, that should be social life, love life, work life and financial future sorted. Right?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, and once I've made the move back to the US, a LOT less time spent online.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, I forgot. I'll join the local Y as well. fitness sorted.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well someone has a huge year ahead Leonardess, best of luck.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks. lots of hard work ahead.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure how much on sa, but definitely want to change my life


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I want to change too!Last year was a bad year for me,isolation and anxiety getting worse again,but I really really want to make changes think year 
I really want to be happy,I deserve it.

Things I am going to or want to do this year:
-Going to Australia to study in february.
-Going out more.Not isolating myself.
-Join something.A club,the gym etc.
-Stop those negative thoughts.
-Work on my self esteem.
-Do things even though I am scared or nervous about it.
-Talk to people and maybe even make a friend(?).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been trying my best so far this year and I'm determined to keep it up.


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

~ Remaining the same when y0u p0sess the Abilities, Kn0wledge and Wisd0m t0 Change is kn0wn t0 cause Misery~
Shawn Marie


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

eclectic melotic said:


> ~ Remaining the same when y0u p0sess the Abilities, Kn0wledge and Wisd0m t0 Change is kn0wn t0 cause Misery~
> Shawn Marie


that's a good one. im guessing your "o" key is broken and your using zero instead?? :lol


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

MY911GT2993.... y0u kn0w it .....s0metimes I g0tta adapt  he he


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

definitely been trying! its just hard sometimes...or all the time


----------

